# Banner erstellen mit photoshop



## hammer20 (20. Juni 2005)

hi erstmal bin neu hier gefällt mir echt gut hier 

also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mal ne TuT machen könnt wie man mit photoshop nen Banner ertsellen kann ? ich selber hatte es zwar versucht hab mit ein Bild runtergeladen udn wollte dan grad mal die Bildgrösse ändern bloss dan wurde das Bild entweder nicht ganz mit aufgenommen oder es wurde unscharf   

wie macht man das am besten 

danke für die Info 

udn sry wen der Beitrag unnötig ist weil es vllt den Tut schon gibt hab gesucht hab aber nichts gefunden 

MFG!


----------



## Leola13 (20. Juni 2005)

Hai,


ein Tut für ein Banner wird dir hier wohl niemand machen, da hierzu Kreativität gefragt ist und es ja auch daruf ankommt was du willst.

Wenn du dir ein Bild herunterlädst, unter Berücksichtigung des Copyrights, und es einfach vergrösserst, wirst du Probleme bekommen.
Das Bild aus dem Web liegt sicherlich in einer Auflösung von 72 dpi vor und du kannst es ohne Qualitätsverluste nicht einfach größer skalieren. 
Wenn das Bild nicht ganz "aufgenommen" wurde, liegt es evtl. daran, dass es geteilt war und du nur einen Teil erwischt hast.

Denk dir selber was aus, fang an und bei Problemen frag nach.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## hammer20 (20. Juni 2005)

ja also ich hab nungestern abend mir mal ein bild geholt 1024*768 Pixel nun hab ich mit pjotoshop solang an der grösse des Bildes rumgemacht ´bis es in etwa ein Format von nem Banner hatte und die Qualität ist die selbe

najo ich werd mal mit photoshop testen ausprobieren etc irgednwann klappts ja


----------

